# I 5 furti più grandi della storia della Juve.



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Marzo 2014)

I tre più grandi furti della storia Juve, a mio parere:

1) Goal di Muntari non convalidato con palla entrata di mezzo metro.
2) Rigore non dato a Ronaldo in quel famoso Juve-Inter del 1998 e rigore inesistente per i gobbi sull'azione successiva ( qui tutta Italia esultò alla parata di Pagliuca).
3) Goal annullato a Fabio Cannavaro in un Juve-Parma, del quale però non ricordo l'anno.
4) il Goal non dato a Bierhoff in un Juventus-Udinese del 1997.
5) Il Rigore dato a Boniek nella finale CL del 1985.

E' davvero difficile scegliere i tre episodi piu scandalosi tra migliaia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2014)

ci sarebbe pure la partita del 73 che aveva detto uno del Forum domenica scorsa tra Juventus e Derby Country di Brian Clough, avevano menato tutta la partita e avevano regalato (non mi ricordo se era all'arbitro) una fiat e 5000 dollari
poi Cruijff menomale che l'ha stesi in finale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2014)

Sono un cancro per il calcio e per tutto il tifo italiano questi atteggiamenti. Se proprio vogliamo parlare, parliamo di trofei, bacheche, di Europa dato che ce lo possiamo anche permettere... madonna ragazzi, sembrate gli interisti.


----------



## Gianni23 (2 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono un cancro per il calcio e per tutto il tifo italiano questi atteggiamenti. Se proprio vogliamo parlare, parliamo di trofei, bacheche, di Europa dato che ce lo possiamo anche permettere... madonna ragazzi, sembrate gli interisti.



Da tifoso, grazie per questo post.


----------



## LeonFlare (2 Marzo 2014)

Prima di parlare di "furti" impara ad utilizzare l'Italiano nel modo corretto. 
Potresti parlare di errori arbitrali, ma il senso e l'utilizzo della parola furto nel tuo messaggio mi fa capire che sei poco, ma poco intelligente. Hai 25 anni, ma devi crescere bello mio.
Ha ragione splendidi incisivi, sembrate interisti.

Preferisco sentirmi dire che il Milan ha più Champions, l'accetto e rosico, certo.
Almeno può nascere un discorso maturo...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Prima di parlare di "furti" impara ad utilizzare l'Italiano nel modo corretto.
> Potresti parlare di errori arbitrali, ma il senso e l'utilizzo della parola furto nel tuo messaggio mi fa capire che sei poco, ma poco intelligente. Hai 25 anni, ma devi crescere bello mio.
> Ha ragione splendidi incisivi, sembrate interisti.
> 
> ...



*Primo: evitiamo certe uscite nei confronti di altri utenti. Quel tuo modo di rivolgerti usando " poco intelligente"o "devi crescere" tienitelo per te!!
Secondo, sei in un forum di Milan. E se certi agormenti non ti piacciono perchè "criticano la tua squadra" non sei costretto a commentare. Ripeto sei in un forum di MILANISTI. Finchè si rispettano le regole, tutto va bene, anche questo topic.

Ora non voglio sentire repliche,se vuoi commentare il topic bene, altrimenti non sei costretto a scrivere. Altri messaggi non inerenti alla discussione saranno cancellati. Questo vale per te e anche per gli altri.

*


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Marzo 2014)

Nella stessa finale del '85 c'era un rigore per il Liverpool grande come una casa di cui nessuno parla mai. Anche quello fu scandaloso.

Io nella classifica metterei anche Juventus-Milan del 2004 con le famose oltre 40 telefonate con schede svizzere tra Moggi e Bertini. 2 rigori clamorosi non dati, un fuorigioco inesistente a Sheva, e Bertini che prima dà il vantaggio a Kakà per poi fischiare punizione quando si accorge che il brasiliano è lanciato 3 contro 2 verso l'area dei gobbi.

Un altro episodio curioso è quello cantato da Elio in Ti Amo Campionato. Rigore per la Juve, l'arbitro dà il vantaggio, Inzaghi sul vantaggio prende il palo e l'arbitro fischia il rigore perchè il vantaggio non si è "concretizzato". Una perla


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono un cancro per il calcio e per tutto il tifo italiano questi atteggiamenti. Se proprio vogliamo parlare, parliamo di trofei, bacheche, di Europa dato che ce lo possiamo anche permettere... madonna ragazzi, sembrate gli interisti.



Quoto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono un cancro per il calcio e per tutto il tifo italiano questi atteggiamenti. Se proprio vogliamo parlare, parliamo di trofei, bacheche, di Europa dato che ce lo possiamo anche permettere... madonna ragazzi, sembrate gli interisti.



.


----------



## Marchisio89 (2 Marzo 2014)

Ma queste classifiche si possono fare per qualsiasi squadra del mondo.
A memoria ricordo tantissimi errori arbitrali (voi chiamateli furti, se vi sembra il termine piú adatto):
Il gol di Klose contro la Fiorentina in CL
Il gol dell'inter a Siena con 5 giocatori in fuorigioco
sempre l'inter nel derby, Adriano segna col braccio
I due tuffi in 5min di Napoli-Juve (3-1)
il gol irregolare di Robinho in Chievo-Milan (fallo di mano)
il gol fantasma di Kießling in Leverkusen-Hoffenheim
Genoa-Juve, l'arbitro fischia fallo per il Genoa, T.Motta ignora il fischio, calcia in porta e segna, e il gol viene convalidato 
e tanto altro...

questo é un topic da interista


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono un cancro per il calcio e per tutto il tifo italiano questi atteggiamenti. Se proprio vogliamo parlare, parliamo di trofei, bacheche, di Europa dato che ce lo possiamo anche permettere... madonna ragazzi, sembrate gli interisti.



Come ho già detto, io non ci vedo niente di male in questo topic (visto che non è contro il regolamento). Se poi non si è d'accordo col discussione è un altro discorso. Ma non chiuderò. Ecco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto, io non ci vedo niente di male in questo topic (visto che non è contro il regolamento). Se poi non si è d'accordo col discussione è un altro discorso. Ma non chiuderò. Ecco.


Ah per carità, non ho chiesto di chiuderlo, loro sono liberi di sollevare un problema come io son libero di disprezzarlo


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2014)

non è il giorno giusto per parlarne, commenterò domani... che poi più che i singoli furti il problema sono i campionati che questi qua hanno condizionato, non ne vincono uno "pulito" forse dal 2003, forse... ma commenterò bene domani (o in seguito) perché oggi non ci voglio pensare, oggi non mi frega niente né della partita, né dei gobbi.


----------



## Juventino30 (2 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I tre più grandi furti della storia Juve, a mio parere:
> 
> 1) Goal di Muntari non convalidato con palla entrata di mezzo metro.
> 2) Rigore non dato a Ronaldo in quel famoso Juve-Inter del 1998 e rigore inesistente per i gobbi sull'azione successiva ( qui tutta Italia esultò alla parata di Pagliuca).
> ...



Er go de Turone non c'è? Non ce lo mettiamo?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono un cancro per il calcio e per tutto il tifo italiano questi atteggiamenti. Se proprio vogliamo parlare, parliamo di trofei, bacheche, di Europa dato che ce lo possiamo anche permettere... madonna ragazzi, sembrate gli interisti.


Concordo.

Tuttavia nonostante mi rivolgessi a Epicuro perché mi facesse dono dell'atarassia, durante le partite della Juve soprattutto nel 2005 e 2006 bestemmiavo santi e morti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Nella stessa finale del '85 c'era un rigore per il Liverpool grande come una casa di cui nessuno parla mai. Anche quello fu scandaloso.
> 
> Io nella classifica metterei anche Juventus-Milan del 2004 con le famose oltre 40 telefonate con schede svizzere tra Moggi e Bertini. 2 rigori clamorosi non dati, un fuorigioco inesistente a Sheva, e Bertini che prima dà il vantaggio a Kakà per poi fischiare punizione quando si accorge che il brasiliano è lanciato 3 contro 2 verso l'area dei gobbi.
> 
> Un altro episodio curioso è quello cantato da Elio in Ti Amo Campionato. Rigore per la Juve, l'arbitro dà il vantaggio, Inzaghi sul vantaggio prende il palo e l'arbitro fischia il rigore perchè il vantaggio non si è "concretizzato". Una perla



tutto vero

l'ultimo episodio si faceva proprio ridere...Juve-Lazio mi sembra


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Marzo 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Ma queste classifiche si possono fare per qualsiasi squadra del mondo.
> A memoria ricordo tantissimi errori arbitrali (voi chiamateli furti, se vi sembra il termine piú adatto):
> Il gol di Klose contro la Fiorentina in CL
> Il gol dell'inter a Siena con 5 giocatori in fuorigioco
> ...



Siete storicamente i più privilegiati della storia del calcio, ladri fino al midollo. E non è certo da interista, notarlo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2014)

Aspettiamo stasera prima di scegliere


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo stasera prima di scegliere



Vincere rubando mi farebbe godere.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo stasera prima di scegliere







Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vincere rubando mi farebbe godere.



Si! e poi sarebbe ancora più bello veder Gonde sclerare contro gli arbitri, dopo che in settimana ha detto che "era contento degli arbitraggi"


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Marzo 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si! e poi sarebbe ancora più bello veder Gonde sclerare contro gli arbitri, dopo che in settimana ha detto che "era contento degli arbitraggi"



Godrei per mesi mamma mia!


----------



## Rui Costa (2 Marzo 2014)

Credo che tutte le squadre del pianeta in certe occasioni abbiano ''rubato''. Non esiste squadra completamente onesta, è il calcio, alla fine. Comunque la Juventus rimane la squadra che ha rubato di più. Inutile citare episodi ed occasioni, perché l'avete già citate e ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Le rose che ha avuto sono sempre state forti, non v'è dubbio, ma è la squadra con più favoritismi del decennio. Al momento in Europa penso sia quella che ''rubi'' di più. C'è da dire che nonostante questo, in rosa in questi 10 anni ha avuto uomini di tutto rispetto, onesti moralmente, al di là di tutto (Nedved, Del Piero ecc.), tuttavia vedo la rosa attuale contrastante con questo. E' la prima volta che sento sbucare dai bianconeri un manto di presunzione esorbitante. Non è questione di cattiveria sul campo, ma proprio di presunzione in sé. Vidal, Pirlo, Linchstainer ecc. trasudano di questo. Ma anche lo stesso Buffon.Non vincono un campionato pulito da tempo. Oltretutto più che favorire loro, ultimamente, per occultare questa cosa, si sfavoriscono le loro avversarie. Non è più un favoritismo diretto, ma indiretto. Basti vedere la squalifica alle curve di Milan e Roma soprattutto, mentre quella della Juve, colpevole di azioni ben più gravi, liquidata solo con una misera multa. O il rigore non dato al Torino, le sequenze di rigori non dati alla Roma nei mesi passati e via discorrendo. Su Mediaset.it è stata redatta una classifica qualche giorno fa, priva di errori arbitrali ed essa riportava come senza favoritismi e via dicendo, la Roma fosse prima con distacco.Alla fin fine possono chiamarli errori arbitrali, possono nascondersi dietro accuse del rosicare, ma le statistiche come quella classifica parlano chiaro. Sono forti, ma senza aiutini, favoritismi e quant'altro, non avrebbero vinto così tanto ed anche quest'anno non starebbero vincendo.Comunque non mi dà fastidio più di tanto, ciò di cui li accuso è di aver monopolizzato così tanto il campionato con queste cose, che ormai la Serie A è una monotonia completa. Il dominio Interista era più divertente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Marzo 2014)

Il più clamorosi è un gol di Turone valido annullato seza motivi che avrebbe consegnato lo scudetto alla Roma
Debbo dire che la juve ha rubato con Agnelli e con Moggi, dopo calciopoli i suoi scudetti sono regolari, nonostante il caso Muntari


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vincere rubando mi farebbe godere.



farebbe godere per una volta vincere una sfida scudetto contro questi... stasera anche se ci danno tre rigori inventati non cambia niente nè per noi nè per loro... 

ma le sfide scudetto con questi sono sempre stati uno scandalo da juve-inter del 98 a juve-milan del 2005, fino a milan-juve del 2012, juve-inter lo scorso anno (quando l'inter era nelle prime posizioni)... quest'anno a piangere sono napoli e roma...

per non parlare dei derby... il torino non vince da 18 anni, ma 2 volte su 3 son furti...


----------



## Hammer (2 Marzo 2014)

Magari il furto più grande avverrà stasera, che ne sapete voi


----------



## Dexter (2 Marzo 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il gol dell'inter a Siena con 5 giocatori in fuorigioco


Clamoroso. Negli ultimi anni credo sia il peggior errore,peggio del gol di Muntari.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Marzo 2014)

Penso sia inutile parlare di furti, l'era calciopoli è passata. Se la Juve in Italia vince è perchè è più forte di tutte, e perchè ha una dirigenza seria, mica come la nostra.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2014)

Non so cosa darei per essere un moderatore.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Marzo 2014)

leonflare, tom e brontolo.
sempre sostenuto che questi tre andassero epurati.
vediamo se stasera si riesce a fare filotto.


----------



## O Animal (2 Marzo 2014)

Che autogufata Ronaldi'... La prossima volta aspetta il giorno dopo....


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2014)

in effetti non sempre le tempistiche di apertura dei topic risultano appropriate ma anche questo è MilanWorld 

comunque mi sembra che anche la gara di ieri (da quello che ho letto hanno fatto tre tiri in porta e per il resto li abbiamo schiacciati) confermi che la Juve di Conte sarà ricordata per i gol di Muntari, di Paloschi, di Bergessio e altri episodi scandalosi, così come la Juve di Capello è ricordata solo per gli scudetti revocati (_cit._) e quella di Lippi per le finali perse o per l'episodio di Iuliano-Ronaldo eccetera eccetera... 

insomma è inutile stare lì a ragionare sui singoli episodi, il semplice fatto di aver messo le 3 stelle sulla base di scudetti rubati rende l'idea di come la Juventus sia la società più vergognosa di tutto il calcio italiano perché si gloria dei propri furti. La radiazione nel 2006 sarebbe stata una mano santa per il nostro calcio e avrebbe restituito una dignità ai tifosi juventini stessi.


----------



## Dave (3 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Nella stessa finale del '85 c'era un rigore per il Liverpool grande come una casa di cui nessuno parla mai. Anche quello fu scandaloso.
> 
> *Io nella classifica metterei anche Juventus-Milan del 2004 con le famose oltre 40 telefonate con schede svizzere tra Moggi e Bertini. 2 rigori clamorosi non dati, un fuorigioco inesistente a Sheva*, e Bertini che prima dà il vantaggio a Kakà per poi fischiare punizione quando si accorge che il brasiliano è lanciato 3 contro 2 verso l'area dei gobbi.
> 
> Un altro episodio curioso è quello cantato da Elio in Ti Amo Campionato. Rigore per la Juve, l'arbitro dà il vantaggio, Inzaghi sul vantaggio prende il palo e l'arbitro fischia il rigore perchè il vantaggio non si è "concretizzato". Una perla



Nella stessa partita metterei anche l'episodio di kakà che ruba palla a cannavaro, si ritrova con un solo difensore della Juve e Sheva libero davanti al portiere, Cannavaro gli fa fallo, Kakà rimane in piedi e ci fischia il fallo non dandoci il vantaggio.
Per non parlare del ritorno a San Siro con trattenuta in area di Zambrotta su Cafù e mani di Cannavaro in area sempre su tiro di Cafù.
Ma ricordo anche il gol del Fiorentina a Torino che entrò di un metro annullato al 90'...ricordo il gol di Oliveira a Verona col Chievo che stoppò il pallone di mano, ricordo il gol di Emerson a Cagliari con Nevded in fuorigioco...
E Bologna - Juve? vinta dai gobbi 0-1 con due rigori enormi non fischiati al Bologna?


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2014)

Tra le ladrate assurde si parla di Juve-Verona di Coppa Campioni.
Copio e incollo perché è tutto virgolettato:La più grossa ingiustizia della sua carriera? «Il famoso Juve-Verona di Coppa dei Campioni. Pagammo noi per cose che non c' entravano con lo sport. La Juve era stata condannata a giocare due partite a porte chiuse e noi fummo le vittime sacrificali perché c' era da risarcire economicamente i bianconeri» Osvaldo Bagnoli, tecnico del Verona dell'epoca.


----------



## Liuk (3 Marzo 2014)

Più che di "furti" si può parlare di campionati indirizzati da chiari e lampanti errori arbitrali. E nella storia della Juve ce ne sono molti.. quelli scippati a Roma e Fiorentina anni addietro, quel campionato del rigore di Iuliano-Ronaldo dove ne son successe di tutti i colori non solo in quella partita, i campionati taroccati dalle telefonate di Moggi con gli arbitri amici che aiutavano nei momenti di difficoltà e soprattutto frenavano le avversarie, per arrivare al campionato di 2 anni fa di cui non voglio nemmeno tornare a parlare.
Diciamo che in parecchie occasioni, con arbitri più "attenti" per non dire più onesti", la Juve non avrebbe vinto alcuni titoli di cui si vanta.

*Al contrario, non ho mai visto la Juve perdere un qualsiasi trofeo per via di arbitri che le hanno remato contro per tutto il campionato.*

Ai gobbi probabilmente non importa, basta vincere, come si vince non è importante, si può vincere anche imbrogliando, è nella loro storia.
Io sono fiero dei nostri 18 scudetti, 7 Champions e tutti gli altri trofei. E sono ancora più fiero del fatto che ognuno di questi trofei è stato meritatissimo e non è stato macchiato nemmeno dal sospetto di aver ricevuto un aiuto. Nessuno scudetto del Milan è stato vinto con errori arbitrali a favore per tutto l'anno. Nessuna Champions è stata vinta con rigori inventati o altre ladrate.
Anzi, noi siamo quelli che vincono gli scudetti senza rigori a favore per 2 anni e che vincono le finali di Champions 4-0 con mezza difesa squalificata. Noi siamo quelli che perdono a tavolino uno scudetto strameritato per una monetina e che nelle sfide scudetto si vedono annullati gol regolarissimi oppure si ritrovano arbitri come quel Bertini del 2004-2005 con le sue mille telefonate con Moggi.

I gobbi non potranno mai capire la differenza, loro che per mezzo scudetto in più venderebbero le loro madri pur di avere un rigore regalato o di vedere annullato un gol regolare agli avversari.

Ah già, ma la mafia del campionato italiano siamo noi, noi che vinciamo più Champions che scudetti.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (3 Marzo 2014)

.


----------



## Marilson (3 Marzo 2014)

manca il gol di testa di Turone


----------



## Uomo esterno (19 Marzo 2014)

Vogliamo parlare delle penalizzazioni ? Due scudetti sacrosanti non dati ( uno addirittura non assegnato ), una caterva di punti in meno l'anno seguente e per cosa ?? Agli atti risulta una telefonata fatta da un fisso di casa in sede ( talmente amico il Meani che manco aveva il cellulare di zio fester )... Viene persino messo in attesa con la musichetta in sottofondo !!! 
Quegli altri si dovrebbero baciare i gomiti per essere stati "solo" retrocessi e privati del maltolto...il loro avvocato fece i salti di gioia durante il cda per le sanzioni richieste dopo tutto quello che avevano combinato e che risulta agli atti...
Per non rivangare il calcio scommesse degli anni 80 , dove tutti, giustamente aggiungo, pagarono... Tutti tranne loro che pure erano dentro fino al midollo !!!
A memoria non ricordo una volata scudetto in cui i gobbi non abbiano beneficiato di quelli che il fratello del loro presidente definiva " due o tre sviste arbitrali", Diluvio di Perugia a parte ( ma il campo era pesante anche per gli altri, o sbaglio )...
È odioso sentire recrimine da parte dei gobbi ogni qual volta vengono penalizzati, e capita moooolto di rado ... Mi ricordo le litanie dopo il biblico gol di muntari, a proposito di un dozzinale e micrometrico fuorigioco fischiato a Matri ... La sindrome del "tutti contro di noi" non dovrebbe funzionare, in quanto la Juve ė riuscita sul serio a riunificare l'Italia ... Già, nel tifo contro di loro in quanto nessuna squadra è stata esentata dai loro " errori arbitrali" ..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Luglio 2018)

Passati 4 anni c'è da aggiornare la classifica?


----------



## demonark (19 Luglio 2018)

.


----------

